# [TeX ] Tabellen



## Cortadillo (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hab eine Excel-Tabelle erstellt (querformat)
--> mit Hilfe eines Tools daraus TeX-erstellt. 

--> problem: wie krieg ich diese zu breite Tabelle gedreht? 
(damit sie in bestehendes Dokument passt?)

bsp. für Tallenkopf:

```
\newpage
\begin{table}
\centering
\begin{tabular}{lcccccccccc}
\hline
           &            & {\bf Betriebssystem} & {\bf Sprache} & {\bf Produkttyp} & {\bf Komponententyp} & {\bf Produktklasse} & {\bf Anforderung (SW)} & {\bf Evaluation} &            &            \\
```


danke


----------



## deepthroat (5. Juli 2007)

Hi.

Dazu kannst du das rotating Paket benutzen:

```
\usepackage{rotating}

...

\begin{sidewaystable}
\centering
\begin{tabular}{lcccccccccc}
...
\end{tabular}
\end{sidewaystable}
```
Gruß


----------



## Cortadillo (5. Juli 2007)

danke,

klappt


----------

